# How to block access to websites in Safari/ Firefox



## JasonBL (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi, My wife has asked me to block her from accessing websites about pregnancy. How do I do this?

We have OS 10.3.9 on my computer and OS 10.4.8 on my wife's. I use Firefox, my wife uses Safari.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## bobw (Mar 18, 2007)

In Safari you could use PithHelmet to block a site.

There are several blocking programs you could use Here.


----------



## JasonBL (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks bobw - I will try that.


----------

